# 130G African Cichlid Tank



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Okay, so I always wanted to start a Journal Thread here but I always just procrastinate on stuff like this.. ANYWAY, so I've decided to start now ! 

It's a 130 G tank currently running on a single FX5 for filtering and a 1050GPH Koralia Powerhead.

Here's my list of fish in the main tank atm:

Sciaenochromis Fryeri
Copadichromis Trewavasae
Aulonocara Hansbaenschi
Protomelas Taeniolatus (Super Red)
Frontosa Burundi
Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi Lemon Undu Pt. (W/C)
Aulonocara Maleri Island Sunshine
Aulonocara German Red 
Aulonocara Albino German Red
Protomelas Spilonotus Liuli
Crytocara Moorii (Pair) ---I keep telling myself I'm going to get rid of the female but I just can't do it 
Altolamprologus Calvus
Altolamprologus Compressiceps (Yellow)
Neolamprologus Tetracanthus Lyre Tail
Neolamprologus LeLeupi
Dimidiochromis Compressiceps
Nimbochromis Venustus
Otopharynx Lithobates
Placidchromis Milomo
Metriaclima Estherae (O)
Pseudotropheus sp. Acei
Labidochromis Caeruleus
OB Peacock
Albino Firefish
Julidochromis Ornatus
Albino BNP

The rocks consist of Mexican Bowl Rock as well as Tufa Rock. Plants are anubias and what's left over of the Jungle Vals that my Fly River turtle destroyed.
There's couple more cichlids I'm trying to get to replace some of my current ones and there are some I'm going to try AGAIN. Unlike some African Cichlid owners that's also have a tank journal here, my tank don't play very well with some certain cichlids. I lost a Deep water Hap and W/C Phenoculus almost instantly (Not even right away, everything looks fine till I leave the tank for 30min and see them torned to death after I'm back). Other than that the current inhabitant seems to get along with each other.

Here's a video I took on my cell, so forgive me for the crappy quality.






The next thing I really need to upgrade on this tank is mainly the light. The light I'm using is so outdated and crappy. I'm running on 1 single tube of T12 of pure whiteness which imo is kinda bleaching out the colors of some of my fish.


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

We're do you buy your Africans?


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

a good amount of them are from Harold (FairDeals) here


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice! I've always wondered what your tank looks like.. Nice fish man. Where's your German Red from? I can't get any German Red's I try to last. The best I've done is one that lasted 6-8 months but lost all his colour and hid behind filter intakes and plants the entire time (other than to eat). I haven't had much luck with the various Sunshine variants either.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Looking good. You have some nice fish in thereIm glad someone else started an African tank journal. I also was wondering what your tank looked like. I have the same problem with the blue dolphins. I dont want to part ways with the female. Her and the male are so happy together but both can be nasty to some of my other fish

I have also had similiar problems with introducing new fish. They get the crap kicked out of them at night. If they can take a beaten for a few days, they make it. Otherwise they join there friends down the hole of death aka my toilet lol


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

That is a very nice setup, happy and healthy looking africans. Keep up the good work :bigsmile:


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey thanks the double Js. Yeah it's about time I started one considering We probably all started around the same time. The German red was from Harold awhile back. I never had any problem with the sunshines and the reds, but I have some big issues with the blues like electra and phenoculus. 

Yeah for sure Justin, I find if they can survive the initial night, they tend to just leave them alone. I'm not sure if you guys saw like 3 small venustus and a small OB, the reason they were in there was when I decided to put my electra from the growout tank into my main I had a feeling there would be problems, so the 4 tiny fish was there kind of as a "decoy", so if the bigger fish were to bother them, at least the aggression would be more spread for me to react to it. Nope, 5 small fishes all in the same time, they went for what I wanted to keep . I tell ya man, THEY KNOW.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice setup, I'm looking forward to the evolution of this tank!


----------

